# Hey everyone



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

New member here, great site!:zombie:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome JohnneyThunder... I love the name...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome JT. I hope you enjoy it here and join right in!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Welcome, John - weren't you an action character from a sixties cartoon series?

Have fun!

(Oh, that was Jonny Quest - sorry)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. The name is actually from the DC Comics character that began in the 1940's (and continues in form or another to today), Johnny Thunder and his Thunderbolt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard JT!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Thundar! THUNDAR!!!

was caught
In the middle of a railroad track (Thunder) [...of a lightning attack]
I looked round
And I knew there was no turning back (Thunder)
My mind raced
And I thought what could I do (Thunder)
And I knew
There was no help, no help from you (Thunder)

Sound of the drums
Beatin' in my heart
The thunder of guns
Tore me apart
You've been - thunderstruck

I'm sorry Johnney but you got that stuck in my head...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

claymud said:


> I'm sorry Johnney but you got that stuck in my head...


HMmmm, are you sure it's not a nail?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Johnny Thunder!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the boards Johnythunder! I hope you like it here.

Hella


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool - thanks everybody. I"m a big Halloween and horror freak, but don't have a big house.....so no big haunts here, just a lot of love for it, host TOTers and dress every year and do my best to scare the kids


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! Glad to have you here.  You can do a lot with a little space, as I'm sure you know, and I'll be excited to see what you have up this year.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good to have you here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks...appreciate the welcome.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome Johnnythunder!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

heresjohnny - awesome props and displays on your site. Way way cool.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks johnnythunder, just trying to give back to the community that has offered so much fun and inspiration to me. I love Halloween:jol:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome johnnythunder, it's good to have you here


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

krough - really dig that tree prop. Nice! :devil:


----------

